

Show HN: SunScanner - my attempt at a better travel search - wriggler

Hi,<p>Long time HN reader here, first submission. I built SunScanner (www.sunscanner.co.uk) over the last two weeks, inspired by Kayak Explore and the question - can I improve the way we search for holidays.<p>The site is UK-focused, and searches the major holiday sites. I've done this all on my own, so any errors are mine, and the learning curve has been steep (the major problem I face now is to learn database optimisation - the database is large, and some queries can take some time).<p>I'd love to hear feedback from the HN community on this.<p>Thanks.
======
nudge
Looks pretty good to me, but if I limit the search to Heathrow and just a few
months in the middle of the year, nothing comes up. Where are you getting your
data from?

~~~
wriggler
Yes, I should have disabled Heathrow for now, as no tour operator flies from
there. Try any other airport and there are literally thousands of results.

Data comes direct from the tour operators.

EDIT: have now disabled Heathrow until I add data for that airport.

------
wriggler
Clickable: <http://www.sunscanner.co.uk>

